# The shrinking of America



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been noticing an alarming trend of shrinking products lately. Specifically, I've seen toilet paper rolls shrink from 4.5" to 4.1", Palmolive dish soap shrink by 30%, bags of Doritos chips shrink from 2oz to .8 oz, Budweiser beer alcohol content shrink to around 4%.

Yesterday, I saw my 30 lb bag of Iam's dog food shrink to 29.1 lbs.

Anybody noticing other product shrinkages?

Ralph

There is no inflation,

There is no inflation,

There is no inflation,

And we're not in Kansas anymore, Toto.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes. Aluminum cans. When you pick up a can of Bud your fingers nearly crush it. Started buying bottles.

CW


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Coffee can is 34.5 oz.Where did the 3lb coffee cans go to?

Just noticed cat food dropped to 15 lbs from 16 llbs and the price went up a $1


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

One downsizing strategy/excuse I see is switching from the common English measure to the next smaller metric measure. Bottled water is all 16.9 oz now. WTH do they get that number? It's 500 ml, 1/2 liter.
And I'm sure they don't charge any less for the missing 3.1 oz.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So tell me how do I shrink my bale size and charge more????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> So tell me how do I shrink my bale size and charge more????


That's easy, make smaller bales and market them for miniature horse.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hog987 said:


> So tell me how do I shrink my bale size and charge more????


You just make them weigh less.  And hope for a lot of weak individuals that haven't thrown bales to often buy them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Used to buy a bu of seedbeans.Then it went to 50 lbs,now it went to 140,000 seeds.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to get whole sale mineral for my cattle and hogs from V-S feeds. The owner decided to sell out and the company went through I think 4 different owners. First thing they did was double the price of the mineral. Second they put the size of the bags from 25kg down to 20kg and charged the same amount. Third they took the selenium out of the cattle mineral,which we need around here. Never thought to look at the tag cause I was getting the same premix for years till I started having week calves born and ended up losing a few. Have not got mineral from them since.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Used to buy a bu of seedbeans.Then it went to 50 lbs,now it went to 140,000 seeds.


Yah, we still buy in bulk bags but a unit used to be 180,000 which is in the neighborhood of what we planted per acre, one unit per one acre. Pretty simple to figure right? Now at 140,000 per unit it gets all silly when trying to buy in bulk. Usually get as close as we can and buy half a pallet of regular bag to finish up.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Not only are things shrinking they are trying to make it look cool. Is it really important if the can is shaped like a bow tie? Will it may beer drinking more enjoyable?

Less beer in the can and they force you to buy eight cans to a pack. BUT!!! it has fewer calories because of the lesser volume.

Well maybe they solved the problem with the can crushing when you pick it up.

I think this may be a "New Coke" mistake.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/17/budweiser-bow-tie-can_n_3094549.html

CW


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

New one: Ream of printer paper--Was 500 sheets, now 400 sheets from some suppliers. 25% shrinkage.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Somehow this new 4 lbs 3 oz container we bought the other day is suppose to make as much as the old 5 lbs 2 oz container. They call it the "New Look".

">


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> Somehow this new 4 lbs 3 oz container we bought the other day is suppose to make as much as the old 5 lbs 2 oz container. They call it the "New Look".
> 
> ">


Sure it'll make the same amount, or more. BUT, will it be as 'strong', or a little weak?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bought a set of Stubby Wrenches for tight places.Didn't look that close but was 7/16-1"Bought them and went to field to fix hyd hose.

There was no 13/16 or 7/8 in the set. :angry:

I needed the 7/8"


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Bought a set of Stubby Wrenches for tight places.Didn't look that close but was 7/16-1"Bought them and went to field to fix hyd hose.
> 
> There was no 13/16 or 7/8 in the set. :angry:
> 
> I needed the 7/8"


They make you buy the 13/16 and the 7/8 for the complete price of a set.

CW


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sitting in my executive reading room this morning, I once again looked at the roll of toilet.

It looked narrower!

But, not wanting to jump to conclusions, I went and got my trusty measuring tape. Measured 3 3/4" inches. So I looked at the packaging and it read "3.92 inches".

So, not only is a roll of toilet paper shrinking but so is truth in packaging.

I'd switch back to the Sears catalog but those days are gone as well.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It seems that our society has gotten so used to being lied to that there is no uproar about it anymore.Not that long ago you would of got your mouth washed out with soap for lieing.I say bring the soap out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I totally agree Cy, someone can outright tell a lie but if you call their hand on it and dare to call them a liar publically they are shocked and express "total outrage" at being called a liar.....even though that is exactly what they are......


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> Sitting in my executive reading room this morning, I once again looked at the roll of toilet.
> 
> It looked narrower!
> 
> ...


Not too many months ago Subway was sued because their "foot-long" subs only measured 11 inches. Lets find us a good lawyer, & clean up this *CRAP* !!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

urednecku said:


> Not too many months ago Subway was sued because their "foot-long" subs only measured 11 inches. Lets find us a good lawyer, & clean up this *CRAP* !!


Two things:

First of all, I agree--let's clean up this crap. Since facebook is all the rage nowadays and all the corporate honchos are going for "likes", let's hit them in public where it will hurt!

Second, let's not find a "good lawyer" (I'm not sure there is any such thing).

Instead, let's find the sleaziest, crookedest, most successful SOB that we can. In other words, fight fire with fire.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Sitting in my executive reading room this morning, I once again looked at the roll of toilet.
> 
> It looked narrower!
> 
> ...


You got that right. Have you noticed that a roll doesn't even fit those anti theft butt wipe holders in public restrooms anymore? The rolls are so darn narrow they fall off one side and in between the hubs they're suppose to rest on. Price never comes down though.


----------

